# Fish swimming in same spot?



## Tattoo Tippy (Apr 13, 2015)

I recently lost a female juvenile guppy presenting the same symptoms 2 days ago a male guppy juvenile is now presenting with......He is swimming towards the front of the tank staying in a very small area not interacting with any of the other fish or moving much there doesn't appear to be any difficulty swimming or any signs of swim bladder He ate today but the guppy that I lost stopped eating within a day after I noticed swimming behavior and then she passed 3 days after food refusal  0 ammonia 0 nitrite 20 is the reading for nitrate pH is a consistent 7.6 I do a 20 percent water change twice a week water appears clear and healthy does anybody have any idea what this could be I'm not sure if I have something contagious? It would seem very odd to me to have two fish inflicted with the samething I am very worried it's going to spread to everybody  Thank you for any help.


----------



## Tattoo Tippy (Apr 13, 2015)

Well I am very upset....Mr. Butterfly (my forktail Blue-eyed rainbow) passed away last night  What the heck is wrong with my water?! I cant seem to figure it out. Is there a general treatment medication I can use to treat this tank? Losing fish is the worst part of this hobby for me. I am going to bury Mr. Butterfly and think think think. I hope my Lfs has something for me to help save the rest this really really makes me sad.


----------



## Tattoo Tippy (Apr 13, 2015)

Well I am beside myself right now. I took out my male and put him into a qt and he is NOT eating. My Lfs has no idea either. I have not added anything new to this tank in close to a month and that would have been some live plants. I see nothing wrong with the water no parasites ,ich etc....Tests are showing me nothing is wrong but dying fish, especially young vibrant guppies telll me a whole different story  My forktail was old and I "adopted" him so it could have been his time but I don't think his passing could be just a convenient coincidence?! I am thinking about taking the plants out and dosing the tank with salt. What in the world is happening here?  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## pbxbelmar (May 11, 2015)

What's your substrate Tippy? Do you have a pic of the tank?


----------



## Tattoo Tippy (Apr 13, 2015)

*The tank*

Here it is...Juvenile guppy doing well in qt ate again today. Guppy gave birth in this tank yesterday water still testing well? Just don't know at the very least no one else has died thank goodness


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Its hard to know without a microscope, might be just a guppie die off. Not sure you can avoid natural selection even in a fish tank. As long as you clean the tank every week and watch the water chemistry its safe to say you did your best. 
Tank looks good by the way


----------



## Tattoo Tippy (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am feeling a little better since no one else died....could have been super random timing....I just can't seem to get used to the dying part especially with young viable fish I even saw be born (yes I know this makes me a sap ! Well thank you again for the encouragement it was much needed


----------



## pbxbelmar (May 11, 2015)

Glad to hear they seem ok now. I agree with Embouck7, it could just be natural selection. Real plants are a good thing for livebearers and water quality, glad you added them.


----------

